# 2 boys in one cage ?



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

I am wanting to get another hedgie and I was wondering if two boy hedgies can coexist in one cage and together


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No. There is too much risk they will fight. Even if they seem to get along, fighting happens at night when nobody is there to intervene. They can fatally injure or kill one another very quickly if they get into it.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

oh .... thanks for telling me  that would have been bad wat about a girl or would i must likely exspect baby to come along if i did that.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope, not a girl either. Whatever you get needs to be in a separate cage with separate playtimes.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Unless you are well experienced and seasoned in hedgies and know how sensitive and devastating it can be to lose litters, or have parents eat them. I suggest separate cages and play times for ANY two hedgehogs. Even pairing two females is usually not a good idea. Hedgehogs are solitary creatures and only come together to mate, or to defend territory. It's not in their nature to be sociable. there are a few exceptions to the rule of course. But it's not worth the stress of your hedgies to try to pair any two up together.

And if the father is around while babies are being born, both parents will eat them. It's inevitable. Breeding of hedgehogs is a delicate practice so if you do get another, please house them separately. I allow my two females to be in close contact ONLY under my supervision, and even then they don't play per say. Napoleon tries to get Fuzzies attention and Fuzzie naturally shrugs her off. Mostly I think this is because Napoleon had babies not too long ago so she is used to the company kind of. She'll probably go back o her old self and want nothing to do with anybody either.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The voice of experience. Well said, pooka.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Okie I knew thAt much but I wasnt sure if there was posablitys of have them in the samecage I'll probably just get one once onyx sadly passes away I just didn't want to spend so much money but it enevatable so yea I love my onyx and I wouldnt chance brutal murder on him


----------

